# Sentenza ...



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

SE SI VINCE LA CAUSA MA CONTROPARTE NON PAGA LE SPESE LEGALI

JANUARY 25, 2010 BY TIZIANO SOLIGNANI 27 COMMENTS

Disclaimer: il contenuto che segue ha scopo meramente illustrativo, non se ne garantisce nè l'accuratezza nè l'aggiornamento, anzi il lettore è espressamente invitato a controllare la data di pubblicazione e, più in generale, ogni informazione ed avvertito che ogni eventuale utilizzo di quanto segue è a suo esclusivo rischio e pericolo e che le informazioni qui contenute non possono, in nessun caso, sostituire un consulente legale. 

Ho vinto una causa con una persona la quale e` stata condannata dal tribunale non solo a pagarmi quando dovuto ma anche a pagare le spese legali del mio avvocato. Il risultato e` che la persona in questione risulta nullatenente e l’avvocato mi ha mandato il conto da saldare. Sono riuscita a pagare 2000 euro (incassati senza darmi nessuna ricevuta) ed ora l’avvocato vuole il saldo. Io non posso assolutamente pagare il resto sia perche` non ho la disponibilita` ma anche perche` mi e` stato detto che la parte soccombente e cioe` il mio debitore dovrebbe pagare visto che cosi` e` stato deciso dal tribunale e quindi il mio avvocato dovrebbe rifarsi sulla parte soccombente e non su di me. Per favore potrebbe darmi un suo parere legale vivo all’estero e non so proprio a chi rivolgermi per aiuto e consiglio.
Purtroppo sei tu che devi pagare, sei stata tu a incaricare il tuo avvocato e il rapporto c’è con te, tra te e lui. Quello che controparte è stata condannata a rimborsarti non ha alcuna rilevanza nei rapporti interni con il tuo legale, che ti può benissimo chiedere peraltro anche di più di quell’importo che il giudice, in sentenza, ha messo a carico di controparte. Per maggiori dettagli su questi aspetti, puoi vedere questo nostro post precedente.
Naturalmente, puoi controllare che la parcella che ti ha mandato sia esatta, nei modi indicati sempre in questo nostro precedente post.
Naturalmente, queste situazioni andrebbero evitate valutando, prima di fare la causa, la solvibilità di controparte e, per quanto riguarda le spese legali, munendosi di una adeguata forma di tutela giudiziaria.
Allo stato, non ti resta che negoziare con il tuo legale per vedere come sistemare la situazione nel modo più adeguato.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Dal testo non si capisce quale sia la tua domanda e quali sono invece le risposte già ricevute altrove e incollato sotto.

In linea generale, non devi pagare nulla se il giudice ha disposto diversamente e tuo avvocato dovrà rifarsi su chi deve pagare il conto. Inoltre è tenuto a darti la ricevuta per ogni spicciolo e se non lo fa, è in mala fede. Ma dato che non hai la ricevuta, sarà anche difficile farteli restituire, e se non hai ad esempio la traccia della banca (bonifico, assegno), puoi assumere persi questi soldi, salvo che hai anche qualche documento che attesti la richiesta del "dovuto" in forma scritta. E in tal caso, il tuo avvocato è del gatto.

Se non hai nulla e vuoi comunque i soldi indietro, devi contare esclusivamente sulla tua abilità di trattare. Io ci sono sempre riuscito, perché non guardo in faccia nulla e nessuno quando si tratta di difendere un diritto.

In futuro, fidati più del tuo istinto e meno delle persone.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

http://blog.solignani.it/2010/01/25/se-si-vince-la-causa-ma-controparte-non-paga-le-spese-legali/


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

http://www.diritto.net/avvocato-chi...web-identificazione-tramite-indiritto-ip.html


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dal testo non si capisce quale sia la tua domanda e quali sono invece le risposte già ricevute altrove e incollato sotto.
> 
> In linea generale, non devi pagare nulla se il giudice ha disposto diversamente e tuo avvocato dovrà rifarsi su chi deve pagare il conto. Inoltre è tenuto a darti la ricevuta per ogni spicciolo e se non lo fa, è in mala fede. Ma dato che non hai la ricevuta, sarà anche difficile farteli restituire, e se non hai ad esempio la traccia della banca (bonifico, assegno), puoi assumere persi questi soldi, salvo che hai anche qualche documento che attesti la richiesta del "dovuto" in forma scritta. E in tal caso, il tuo avvocato è del gatto.
> 
> ...


Ma sai dal testo postato del nostro ospite ho capito come mai al mio paese i soliti noti vengono regolarmente pestati fuori dal bar...e regolarmente nessuno è stato a pestarli no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ma il motivo è sempre soldi prestati e mai restituiti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2012)

....e quindi? io non ho capito...


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....e quindi? io non ho capito...


lascia perdere simy.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....e quindi? io non ho capito...


Beh al mio paese nessuno va da avvocati per riscuotere da un poro can no?

Si fa prima chiamare i soliti noti....
Che non fanno mai niente...

Ma che hanno come sport...

Fare in maniera che uno ti ridia i soldi e ti chieda pure scusa no?

pensa una volta il nostro maresciallo è stato 3 settimane in caserma a meditare eheheheheeheh....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

( pare che abbia insidiato la femmina sbagliata):rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

si fa prima a chiamare i soliti noti perchè non si è materialmente e fisicamente in grado di minacciare una mosca. 
figuriamoci poi a chi fotte una denuncia. per fare poi che? 
ricevere un risarcimento?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH

mandare qualcuno in galera?
EXTRA AHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH

essere soddisfatti perchè qualcuno avrà la fedina penale sporcata per ingiurie contro dei nicK?
SUPER AHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHH


spendere soldi che non rivedrete mai per questo?
avanti!!!!


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh al mio paese nessuno va da avvocati per riscuotere da un poro can no?
> 
> Si fa prima chiamare i soliti noti....
> Che non fanno mai niente...
> ...


si ma c'è una sentenza che condanna la controparte alla refusione delle spese legali quindi non deve pagare nulla! 
è l'avvocato che deve far in modo di ottenere dalla controparte i soldi (atto di precetto, pignoramento ecc.) ma non può rivalersi sulla sua assistita

tra l'altro non emettendo parcella è pure in malafede....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma c'è una sentenza che condanna la controparte alla refusione delle spese legali quindi non deve pagare nulla!
> è l'avvocato che deve far in modo di ottenere dalla controparte i soldi (atto di precetto, pignoramento ecc.) ma non può rivalersi sulla sua assistita
> 
> tra l'altro non emettendo parcella è pure in malafede....


ti sbagli...se la persona che perde risulta nullatenente e impignorabile chi paga è chi ha vinto. infatti l'avvocato aggiunge alla fine che prima di impelagarsi in cause strane pensando di ricevere dei soldi come risarcimento e la copertura delle proprie spese legali, è bene informarsi che la controparte sia solvibile. e cioè che se il condannato non paga si può pignorare una proprietà oppure lo stipendio se è un dipendente. se il condannato non ha nulla di intestato e lo stipendio già pignorato per il massimo pignorabile colui che ha vinto la causa ha ottenuto 1 cosa:
aver sancito da un giudice o da un tribunale che ha ragione in un determinato accadimento ma che tutte le spese legali saranno a suo carico
 a meno che il reato non faccia in modo che il condannato vada in galera (cosa difficile per una persona incensurata e per una serie di vari reati minori)

di che reato stiamo parlando? omicidio premeditato?


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti sbagli...se la persona che perde risulta nullatenente e impignorabile chi paga è chi ha vinto. infatti l'avvocato aggiunge alla fine che prima di impelagarsi in cause strane pensando di ricevere dei soldi come risarcimento e la copertura delle proprie spese legali, è bene informarsi che la controparte sia solvibile. e cioè che se il condannato non paga si può pignorare una proprietà oppure lo stipendio se è un dipendente. se il condannato non ha nulla di intestato e lo stipendio già pignorato per il massimo pignorabile colui che ha vinto la causa ha ottenuto 1 cosa:
> aver sancito da un giudice o da un tribunale che ha ragione in un determinato accadimento ma che tutte le spese legali saranno a suo carico
> a meno che il reato non faccia in modo che il condannato vada in galera (cosa difficile per una persona incensurata e per una serie di vari reati minori)
> 
> di che reato stiamo parlando? omicidio premeditato?


ovvio che dipende dalla gravità del reato....


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ovvio che dipende dalla gravità del reato....


ovvio....non per tutti...non per i granduomini che si riempiono la bocca con sentenze e che credono di spaventare le altre persone senza sapere che ci sono persone più intelligenti di loro. oltre che migliori dal punto di vista umano


----------



## Simy (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ovvio....non per tutti...non per i granduomini che si riempiono la bocca con sentenze e che credono di spaventare le altre persone senza sapere che ci sono persone più intelligenti di loro. oltre che migliori dal punto di vista umano


anche questo dovrebbe essere abbastanza ovvio


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> anche questo dovrebbe essere abbastanza ovvio


già.......


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma c'è una sentenza che condanna la controparte alla refusione delle spese legali quindi non deve pagare nulla!
> è l'avvocato che deve far in modo di ottenere dalla controparte i soldi (atto di precetto, pignoramento ecc.) ma non può rivalersi sulla sua assistita
> 
> tra l'altro non emettendo parcella è pure in malafede....


esatto 

il punto è, al di là delle leggi, chi ha offeso deve scusarsi.

nel mondo moderno, questa scusa consiste nel pagamento delle spese. sarebbe una bella ingiustizia se i nullatenenti potessero insultare e diffamare e farla franca sempre.

l'avvocato dovrà richiedere il suo compenso dalla controparte nel modo stabilito dalla legge, e in caso di non cavare un ragno dal buco, è la sua assicurazione a pagare ... a patto che sia assicurato. almeno così funziona nel resto del mondo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ti sbagli...se la persona che perde risulta nullatenente e impignorabile chi paga è chi ha vinto. infatti l'avvocato aggiunge alla fine che prima di impelagarsi in cause strane pensando di ricevere dei soldi come risarcimento e la copertura delle proprie spese legali, è bene informarsi che la controparte sia solvibile. e cioè che se il condannato non paga si può pignorare una proprietà oppure lo stipendio se è un dipendente. se il condannato non ha nulla di intestato e lo stipendio già pignorato per il massimo pignorabile colui che ha vinto la causa ha ottenuto 1 cosa:
> aver sancito da un giudice o da un tribunale che ha ragione in un determinato accadimento ma che tutte le spese legali saranno a suo carico
> a meno che il reato non faccia in modo che il condannato vada in galera (cosa difficile per una persona incensurata e per una serie di vari reati minori)
> 
> di che reato stiamo parlando? omicidio premeditato?


come già detto in risposta a Simy, se fossimo tutti assolti dalla sentenza perché nullatenenti o incensurato, sarebbe un bel pasticcio. se non può pagare va in galera. anche questo è stabilito dalla legge.

l'avvocato è obbligato, da parte sua, verificare la solvibilità, non solo del suo cliente, ma anche della controparte e se non lo fa, allora **** sua . altrimenti per cosà si è fatto assumere? un minimo di propria responsabilità ci vuole anche per avvocati, perbacco! se fosse mio avvocato avrebbe già desistito dalla sua parcella, te lo garantisco io 

però non sappiamo quali concessioni siano state fatte a voce e dietro le quinte. non sappiamo se c'è stato una rinuncia verbale alle spese legali e altre chicche varie, cosiddetti "vizi" di procedura.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> esatto
> 
> il punto è, al di là delle leggi, chi ha offeso deve scusarsi.
> 
> ...


l'unica scusa che si può ricavare in alcune situazioni è una scusa scritta.
che fa risparmiare tempo e danaro a tutti. Poi, per carità, che ognuno faccia ciò che gli pare. il tempo e il danaro sono proprietà individuali e ognuno li usa come vuole. però credo che la frustrazione di  averli sperperati mentre si pensava di averli utilizzati nelle maniera giusta sia veramente una brutta sensazione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ovvio....non per tutti...non per i granduomini che si riempiono la bocca con sentenze e che credono di spaventare le altre persone senza sapere che ci sono persone più intelligenti di loro. oltre che migliori dal punto di vista umano


su questo fronte stanno cambiando alcune cose. non molto ovviamente, ma dopo non so quante sentenze e pur avendo uno staff di credo 32 avvocati, il mister Berlusconi è stato condannato per falso in bilancio. Anche lui è ufficialmente nullatenente. Sei sicuro che il conto paga il fisco?

Io ho letto che Berluska deve in direttissima 10 milioni di Euro e del resto non si sa ancora. Quindi se lui deve, vedrai che anche i pesci piccoli devono, eccome!


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> come già detto in risposta a Simy, se fossimo tutti assolti dalla sentenza perché nullatenenti o incensurato, sarebbe un bel pasticcio. se non può pagare va in galera. anche questo è stabilito dalla legge.
> 
> l'avvocato è obbligato, da parte sua, verificare la solvibilità, non solo del suo cliente, ma anche della controparte e se non lo fa, allora **** sua . altrimenti per cosà si è fatto assumere? un minimo di propria responsabilità ci vuole anche per avvocati, perbacco! se fosse mio avvocato avrebbe già desistito dalla sua parcella, te lo garantisco io
> 
> però non sappiamo quali concessioni siano state fatte a voce e dietro le quinte. non sappiamo se c'è stato una rinuncia verbale alle spese legali e altre chicche varie, cosiddetti "vizi" di procedura.


se buonanotte.in galera.
ripeto, per che reato stiamo parlando? omicidio premeditato?
ricordo che per gli incensurati c'è SEMPRE una sospensione della pena per reati minori. 
comunque sia chiaro. ognuno faccia ciò che crede. poi si vedrà chi andrà in galera e chi avrà solo perso tempo e denaro per fare condannare una persona per ricavarci nulla.
La soddisfazione di avere una carta scritta però immagino che possa valere qualcosa. A che prezzo. Magari la persona diretta interessata potrebbe farlo gratis (dare una soddisfazione) e senza perdita di nulla per nessuno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> l'unica scusa che si può ricavare in alcune situazioni è una scusa scritta.
> che fa risparmiare tempo e danaro a tutti. Poi, per carità, che ognuno faccia ciò che gli pare. il tempo e il danaro sono proprietà individuali e ognuno li usa come vuole. però credo che la frustrazione di  averli sperperati mentre si pensava di averli utilizzati nelle maniera giusta sia veramente una brutta sensazione.


sì infatti, oltre al danno anche la beffa.

la scusa scritta, oppure la scusa verbale fra testimoni (solitamente gli avvocati di entrambe le parti) è l'unico modo per abbreviare il rito, ma, in questo caso, l'imputato ha voluto far credere di essere innocente e beffare gli altri. quindi è più che giusto che debba pagare tutto il conto, dopo che gli è stato dimostrato che è stato colpevole. con la scusa e ammissione della colpa, probabilmente se la sarebbe cavato con qualche centinaio di Euro e un'ammonizione da parte del giudice. (credo che per reati non si può ritirare la denuncia ... infatti devo tornare a studiare )


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> su questo fronte stanno cambiando alcune cose. non molto ovviamente, ma dopo non so quante sentenze e pur avendo uno staff di credo 32 avvocati, il mister Berlusconi è stato condannato per falso in bilancio. Anche lui è ufficialmente nullatenente. Sei sicuro che il conto paga il fisco?
> 
> Io ho letto che Berluska deve in direttissima 10 milioni di Euro e del resto non si sa ancora. Quindi se lui deve, vedrai che anche i pesci piccoli devono, eccome!


ufficilamente nullatenente un paio di ciufoli...per non pagare se è ovvio che le tue proprietà le trasferisci non i,mporta che non siano più intestate a te.
per i pesci piccoli le proprietà ci devono essere prima di tutto e poi si deve provare che siano state trasferite (intestate a qualcun altro.
Cosa scommettiamo che in casi specifici queste due cose non sussistono nemmeno? io ci scommetto un rene. lo so, mi piace vincere facile. io ho informazioni che tu non hai.
detto questo ripeto, che ognuno pensi di fare  ciò che ritiene opportuno. poi però non si lamenti se oltre a non ricavare un ragno dal buco, il buco se lo deve pure tappare pure da sè.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se buonanotte.in galera.
> ripeto, per che reato stiamo parlando? omicidio premeditato?
> ricordo che per gli incensurati c'è SEMPRE una sospensione della pena per reati minori.
> comunque sia chiaro. ognuno faccia ciò che crede. poi si vedrà chi andrà in galera e chi avrà solo perso tempo e denaro per fare condannare una persona per ricavarci nulla.
> La soddisfazione di avere una carta scritta però immagino che possa valere qualcosa. A che prezzo. Magari la persona diretta interessata potrebbe farlo gratis (dare una soddisfazione) e senza perdita di nulla per nessuno.


c'è sempre la sospensione del carcere (non delle multe) se il condannato incensurato paga o tenta di pagare il danno procurato. senza voler ora indicare la scappatoia al "tentativo"


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> sì infatti, oltre al danno anche la beffa.
> 
> la scusa scritta, oppure la scusa verbale fra testimoni (solitamente gli avvocati di entrambe le parti) è l'unico modo per abbreviare il rito, ma, in questo caso, l'imputato ha voluto far credere di essere innocente e beffare gli altri. quindi è più che giusto che debba pagare tutto il conto, dopo che gli è stato dimostrato che è stato colpevole. con la scusa e ammissione della colpa, probabilmente se la sarebbe cavato con qualche centinaio di Euro e un'ammonizione da parte del giudice. (credo che per reati non si può ritirare la denuncia ... infatti devo tornare a studiare )


come spesso succede nel tuo caso, si parla di patate e tu capisci zucchine ma, cosa più incredibile di tutte, rispondi cetrioli.
te lo spiego meglio.
Se in via ipotetica IO avessi fatto una cosa sgradevole nei tuoi confronti e tu volessi soddisfazione, sarei in grado di dirtelo io stesso in prima persona che la cosa fatta è sgradevole, senza dover ricorrere a nessuna parte terza. Non ce ne sarebbe bisogno fare sancire una cosa che impieghi tempo e denaro quando sarebbe semplice chiedere a chi la cosa l'ha fatta se è sgradevole o meno. Hai capito o te lo riscrivo? Perchè mi viene il dubbio che possa non essere chiarissimo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> *ufficilamente nullatenente un paio di ciufoli*...per non pagare se è ovvio che le tue proprietà le trasferisci non i,mporta che non siano più intestate a te.
> per i pesci piccoli le proprietà ci devono essere prima di tutto e poi si deve provare che siano state trasferite (intestate a qualcun altro.
> Cosa scommettiamo che in casi specifici queste due cose non sussistono nemmeno? io ci scommetto un rene. lo so, mi piace vincere facile. io ho informazioni che tu non hai.
> detto questo ripeto, che ognuno pensi di fare  ciò che ritiene opportuno. poi però non si lamenti se oltre a non ricavare un ragno dal buco, il buco se lo deve pure tappare pure da sè.


bhé l'ho solo voluto evidenziare, che l'uomo più ricco di Italia sia nullatenente e tutto ciò che possiede non è suo :rotfl:

quando la gente è povera allora è povera davvero. non voglio (realmente) essere nella pelle di Berlusconi. per abbassarsi così tanto non può essere che molto povero.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> se buonanotte.in galera.
> ripeto, per che reato stiamo parlando? omicidio premeditato?
> ricordo che per gli incensurati c'è SEMPRE una sospensione della pena per reati minori.
> comunque sia chiaro. ognuno faccia ciò che crede. poi si vedrà chi andrà in galera e chi avrà solo perso tempo e denaro per fare condannare una persona per ricavarci nulla.
> La soddisfazione di avere una carta scritta però immagino che possa valere qualcosa. A che prezzo. Magari la persona diretta interessata potrebbe farlo gratis (dare una soddisfazione) e senza perdita di nulla per nessuno.


Esempio vissuto.
Dei soliti noti sono entrati nel seminterrato del condominio.
Hanno giocato con gli estintori.
Causando parecchi danni.
A sto giro beccati in fragrante.

Benissimus...
Andati dai carabinieri per sporgere denuncia.

Maresciallo fa...
Ma volete proprio "sporcare" la fedina penale a questi giovani?

No, non vogliamo questo: vogliamo che la piantino di fare i deficenti e vogliamo che le loro famiglie ( erano minorenni) ci paghino i danni.

E così è avvenuto.

Ma questi bulli che si credevano dei chissacchè....

Si cagavano sotto davanti al maresciallo...

E dopo che passarono da lui...

FATALITA'

Cessarono anche tutti gli altri episodi di vandalismo paesano...

At capì?

Che ca non è fesso nissun.


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> c'è sempre la sospensione del carcere (non delle multe) se il condannato incensurato paga o tenta di pagare il danno procurato. senza voler ora indicare la scappatoia al "tentativo"


senza voler ora indicare la scappatoia al "tentativo": in un italiano comprensibile questa frase cosa significherebbe?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esempio vissuto.
> Dei soliti noti sono entrati nel seminterrato del condominio.
> Hanno giocato con gli estintori.
> Causando parecchi danni.
> ...


c'è gente che se ne sbattew di avere la fedina penale sporca per ingiurie (non diffamazione. la diffamazione è quando si offende o si dice qualcosa di qualcuno quando la persona non è presente. almeno ci si informi prima di dire anche una mezza parola) a dei nickname. ad una certa età non si devono fare concorsi pubblici, non si devono fare concorsi in polizia. nulla di nulla e avere la fedina penale sporca hai lvalore che ha per un reato del genere. per molti alto per altri meno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> come spesso succede nel tuo caso, si parla di patate e tu capisci zucchine ma, cosa più incredibile di tutte, rispondi cetrioli.
> te lo spiego meglio.
> Se in via ipotetica IO avessi fatto una cosa sgradevole nei tuoi confronti e tu volessi soddisfazione, sarei in grado di dirtelo io stesso in prima persona che la cosa fatta è sgradevole, senza dover ricorrere a nessuna parte terza. Non ce ne sarebbe bisogno fare sancire una cosa che impieghi tempo e denaro quando sarebbe semplice chiedere a chi la cosa l'ha fatta se è sgradevole o meno. Hai capito o te lo riscrivo? Perchè mi viene il dubbio che possa non essere chiarissimo.


il tema e soggetto è diverso. non stiamo parlando di te ma di una persona ignota che ha offeso un politico e sua famiglia mi pare su Facebook. e io ho risposto solo in merito a questo caso.

per mia opinione, noi non abbiamo nulla in sospeso  ... se non dicessi per mia opinione, la mia frase potrebbe essere usata per scopi impropri. anche se ovviamente qualunque cosa che dico è opinione mia, perché non posso pormi al di sopra di me stesso. e me stesso è sempre opinabile. altrimenti sarei un re, un politico, un giudice oppure un dio.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> senza voler ora indicare la scappatoia al "tentativo": in un italiano comprensibile questa frase cosa significherebbe?


che tenta di pagare ma non ci riesce.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Esempio vissuto.
> Dei soliti noti sono entrati nel seminterrato del condominio.
> Hanno giocato con gli estintori.
> Causando parecchi danni.
> ...


si è sparso la voce


----------



## contepinceton (28 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> c'è gente che se ne sbattew di avere la fedina penale sporca per ingiurie (non diffamazione. la diffamazione è quando si offende o si dice qualcosa di qualcuno quando la persona non è presente. almeno ci si informi prima di dire anche una mezza parola) a dei nickname. ad una certa età non si devono fare concorsi pubblici, non si devono fare concorsi in polizia. nulla di nulla e avere la fedina penale sporca hai lvalore che ha per un reato del genere. per molti alto per altri meno.


Beh sai in caso di minorenni...
Sai com'è...

Io ho visto a militare eh?


----------



## Non Registrato (28 Ottobre 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il tema e soggetto è diverso. non stiamo parlando di te ma di una persona ignota che ha offeso un politico e sua famiglia mi pare su Facebook. e io ho risposto solo in merito a questo caso.
> 
> per mia opinione, noi non abbiamo nulla in sospeso  ... se non dicessi per mia opinione, la mia frase potrebbe essere usata per scopi impropri. anche se ovviamente qualunque cosa che dico è opinione mia, perché non posso pormi al di sopra di me stesso. e me stesso è sempre opinabile. altrimenti sarei un re, un politico, un giudice oppure un dio.


cazzo non mi ero accorto dell'asino che volava con babbo natale in groppa!
che sbadato!

comunque direi che l'argomento è sterile.
un giorno verrò a scusarmi se lo riterrò opportuno. tutto qui. per il resto ognuno faccia ciò che crede. compresi i mezzi uomini che pensano che chiunque sia come loro e che come loro si cagherebbero addosso perchè un maresciallo gli dice "brutto cattivone" esattamente come credono che postare sentenze varie sia un modo per creare panico. c'è gente che anche se si è cagata addosso letteralmente per la propria incolumità fisica e della propria famiglia e che comunque è andata avanti per la sua strada senza farsi intimorire e che di personaggini che credono che postare in un forum una sentenza possa creare spavento o paura ormai se ne possono sbattere alla grandissima proprio.
Detto questo, bye bye and thank you


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Ottobre 2012)

letto solo l'inizio, non so se altri hanno già dato questa risposta.

Non so come funziona all'estero dove vivi, ma in italia, gli avvocati, mi si dice, passano metà del loro tempo a recuperare le parcelle dei clienti. Diciamo che sono abituatissimi a dover raspare coi loro artigli.

Se il tuo avvocato lo devi pagare, proponigli un pagamento rateale, probabilmente accetterà di buon grado...

Mi spiace non saperti dire altro.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Ottobre 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> letto solo l'inizio, non so se altri hanno già dato questa risposta.
> 
> Non so come funziona all'estero dove vivi, ma in italia, gli avvocati, mi si dice, *passano metà del loro tempo a recuperare le parcelle dei clienti*. Diciamo che sono abituatissimi a dover raspare coi loro artigli.
> 
> ...


risulta anche a me. normalmente, quando si fa causa con l'aiuto di avvocati (in Germania si può fare anche in proprio, non so in Italia), chiedono solitamente un anticipo di 5-600 Euro, senza il quale non trovano nemmeno gli occhiali sulla scrivania. avviano la pratica dove si informano formalmente di tutte le cose che devono sapere (istruttoria) e quindi fanno sapere come procedere. a questo punto però sanno già tutto e quindi anche il grado di successo e la situazione economica. quando si tratta di processi contro ignoti, non possono sapere alcune cose fin quando non viene realmente fatto la causa. come in questo caso.

trattandosi però di reati (diffamazione è reato), c'è l'obbligo di denuncia e anche se tutte le parti retrocedono, lo stato deve comunque proseguire (credo sia anche così in Italia). quando si fa causa contro ignoti, l'avvocato dovrebbe mettere in guardia il proprio cliente per alcuni fattori. ad esempio, se non si riesce ad individuare il colpevole e il giudice stabilisce che la spesa va pagata dall'accusa, sono costi piuttosto alti, e quando si chiede risarcimento, vanno pagato dei bolli piuttosto cari.

per me, l'avvocato in questione ha fatto il suo lavoro solo a metà e si è basato sull'ignoranza e troppo timore e/o gratitudine. ma visto che ha ritirato la parcella da 2000 euro senza ricevuta, gli è già stato pagato in realtà l'equivalente del 300% (in base alla pressione fisicale del 68%: 2000 * 0,32 = 640 sarebbe il valore tassato, e 32% entra in 68% approssimamente 2 volte). almeno matematicamente non fa una piega. 

*io non pagherei nemmeno una rata in più. 2000 euro non tassati equivalgono a 6000. casomai ti deve il resto, sempre senza ricevuta!*


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2012)

fermo restando che se la vittima non si costituisce parte civile nel processo penale, non ha mica bisogno dell'avvocato
ergo, se si arriva ad una condanna dell'imputato, la vittima avrà ottenuto giustizia senza esborsi, ma non anche il risarcimento dei danni (che tra l'altro può anche chiedere in seguito, se lo ritiene opportuno, cioè se, appunto, il condannato è/diventa solvibile)


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> http://www.diritto.net/avvocato-chi...web-identificazione-tramite-indiritto-ip.html



ma come si fa ad individuare con certezza chi ha realmente usato il pc ip?
senza un'auto accusa, intendo
che poi, la confessione è una prova come le altre, va verificata


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma come si fa ad individuare con certezza chi ha realmente usato il pc ip?
> senza un'auto accusa, intendo
> che poi, la confessione è una prova come le altre, va verificata


Eh mia cara...
Se vogliono possono...

Ma 

La materia è tutta in studio alla giurisprudenza...

Da quel che ho capito siamo responsabili di che cosa si fa con il nostro pc...no?

Come dire...
Io prendo la tua auto e faccio un incidente...

Anche tu passi dei guai...perchè hai imprestato l'auto a me...o l'hai lasciata incostudita ecc..ecc..ecc....

Va da sè...

Che se io sono ricco e ho potere...

Posso anche dirmi...chi se ne frega...ci rimetto che so anche diecimila euro...ma ti faccio passare dei guai....no?

Come uno può ragionare...
Finisco pure dentro...ma intanto ti aspetto sotto casa e ti pituffo no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (29 Ottobre 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> cazzo non mi ero accorto dell'asino che volava con babbo natale in groppa!
> che sbadato!
> 
> comunque direi che l'argomento è sterile.
> ...


vabbe' alex, che preferisci, le arance o le banane?

ahahahahah


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh mia cara...
> Se vogliono possono...
> 
> Ma
> ...



può cambiare il titolo del reato, ma la responsabilità penale è personale

sai, mi sovviene la storia dei due gemelli, uno narcotrafficante e l'altro no, alla fine assolti entrambi perchè non si è mai capito quali dei due fosse il delinquente, ma certamente era uno solo:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Ottobre 2012)

free ha detto:


> può cambiare il titolo del reato, ma la responsabilità penale è personale
> 
> sai, mi sovviene la storia dei due gemelli, uno narcotrafficante e l'altro no, alla fine assolti entrambi perchè non si è mai capito quali dei due fosse il delinquente, ma certamente era uno solo:singleeye:


Free, quella è una questione di DNA. Per i pc e le macchine in genere, ove mezzo per compiere un reato, a meno di non poter provare l'indisponibilità oggettiva, viene assunto che chi compie il reato sia il proprietario, che ne ha l'uso corrente. Diversamente la polizia postale esisterebbe per rintracciare colpevoli di reati anche gravi che avrebbero la certezza dell'impunibilità. Non è così. E la nostra polizia postale è molto efficente e competente.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free, quella è una questione di DNA. Per i pc e le macchine in genere, ove mezzo per compiere un reato, a meno di non poter provare l'indisponibilità oggettiva, viene assunto che chi compie il reato sia il proprietario, che ne ha l'uso corrente. Diversamente la polizia postale esisterebbe per rintracciare colpevoli di reati anche gravi che avrebbero la certezza dell'impunibilità. Non è così. E la nostra polizia postale è molto efficente e competente.


SI...
Provato con i miei occhi...
QUando segnalai che da un sito per giochi di bambini saltava fora roba di pedofili.

Siamo noi quelli che pensiamo tanto di essere "invisibili" no?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Ottobre 2012)

Ma.....

Male non fare


Paura non avere.


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Free, quella è una questione di DNA. Per i pc e le macchine in genere, ove mezzo per compiere un reato, a meno di non poter provare l'indisponibilità oggettiva, viene assunto che chi compie il reato sia il proprietario, che ne ha l'uso corrente. Diversamente la polizia postale esisterebbe per rintracciare colpevoli di reati anche gravi che avrebbero la certezza dell'impunibilità. Non è così. E la nostra polizia postale è molto efficente e competente.



certo, solitamente le cose vanno così


----------

